# Sneak Preview - Sinking Wave Dancer Swimbaits from OTI



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

We are still in the final testing phase of these lures, but so far I am extremely happy with them. Changes include:

- New holo-foil finish
- Re-balanced weighting system to make them swim sub-surface

The lures pratically doubled in weight and now should be a great option for you run and gun guys who were having trouble casting the older models. Work it faster to keep it on the surface or give it a 5 count to work just underwater. Short darting walk-the-dog action.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks great can't wait to try them out!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

They look like a solid well built lure, bring em on!!


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

wow they look awesome gonna have to get some.


----------



## Thehighlander (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you ahve those in a 4" version. And if so, where the heck were they when we were in venice:headknock


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I was throwing it. Both days


----------



## anw0625 (Jul 8, 2012)

They look GREAT Brice!


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

4 new poppers, the 2 new rod lines, and some even newer rod prototypes are all on display here at ICAST. Stop by booth 727 to say hello


----------

